# Danios coldwater or tropical?



## fstwrt (Apr 8, 2015)

I currently have a coldwater 30L BiOrb fishtank, as in it has no heater, but is in my room so water is room temp.

Different webpages are telling me different names for my fish, but I think they are longfin golden zebra danios (they have long tail fins, are gold and have horizontal stripes running along their bodies). Are these fish coldwater or tropical? I have 7 and they seem happy and active and are over a year old. Have I been keeping them at the wrong temperature and I've just been lucky or are these variety actually cold water? 

Can someone tell me what is the ideal temperature for this fish?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Room temp is fine for danios so long as it doesn't drop too low in winter. I'd consider upgrading the tank though - danios are active fish and like to have plenty of swimming space. Also the shape of the BiOrb can cause issues with oxygen levels, especially in summer when the temperature rises (as it will do quite quickly in such a small volume of water).


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Agree with NaomiM entirely. 

Room temp is fine - but they need lots of flow and high oxygen levels. Also make sure you have a tight fitting lid as some Danios think they are birds 

Post a pic if you can - then we can confirm they are what you think they are


----------

